# Is there any way i can merge two Outlook 2010 PST File?



## amandas123 (Sep 28, 2012)

My situation is that i am using outlook 2010 pst from past one year. I have split the pst files few months back and now left with two separate pst's. But, now due to some reason i need to merge two pst files together? 

How can i do that by maintaining the folder hierarchy and filtering the duplicates, is there is any way possible? please let me know!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't use outlook myself, but I found this on the Microsoft site and it looks like it fully answers your question.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/o...rom-an-outlook-data-file-pst-HA102505743.aspx

It's probably worthwhile making a copy of the two pst files before trying the merge, just in case it doesn't go as planned.

P.S. In future it's better to pick the subforum related to your question, this should perhaps have gone to Web and Email. That way you're more likely to find someone who knows the answer instead of some programmer who's never even used the software you're struggling with.


----------



## Jmartax (Sep 28, 2012)

Try this website!

http://www.pstmerge.com/how-to-merge-2-pst-files-in-outlook-2010.html


----------

